# Does Clorox leave a residue when it dries?



## dougrm3

Have an aquarium and equipment that I sterilized with a bleach solution. I rinsed well and allowed to dry. Does bleach leave behind a residue? Did a search on this forum but didn’t find an answer. All responses seemed to say add declore after treating. Thank you for your help.
Doug


----------



## davemonkey

I've never had a problem with well-rinsed parts after bleach treatment and long-term storage/drying. However, I strongly recommend using dechlorinator as a pre-caution. If you feel like you want to risk it without the dechlorinator, at least give another thorough rinse before you put it to use in your tank.


----------



## dougrm3

Thanks Dave for the information. Right now there is no pool smell and aquarium came out really clean. Even bleached my five gallon water change buckets. I'm filling up with water tonight but without gravel and will run water through the system for a few days with a few declor tabs. Will drain and then be ready to go. Thanks again. Doug



davemonkey said:


> I've never had a problem with well-rinsed parts after bleach treatment and long-term storage/drying. However, I strongly recommend using dechlorinator as a pre-caution. If you feel like you want to risk it without the dechlorinator, at least give another thorough rinse before you put it to use in your tank.


----------



## ddavila06

i often use bleach with branches, equipment etc and have never had an issue...i rinse really really well after the threatment


----------



## totziens

Bleach should not cause any issue if you have properly rinsed the items and added sufficient anti-chlorine. I have washed my entire tanks with bleach many times. I even washed the rocks, internal filter and even sand when my tank was infected by unknown disease.


----------



## Diana K

Rinse well is a good step in removing the chlorine, and adding dechlor is more insurance that it is gone and the equipment is fish safe. 

Chlorine (not chloramine) that was added to drinking water can out gas in as little as 24 hours. So it would seem that if you simply set up the tank and ran it for a day or so this would also clean it of chlorine. Not sure that bleach is the same as is added to tap water, though.


----------

